# 86 starving horses from just one person



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Just disgusting and sad. The thing I want to know most is why she was allowed to purchase more horses when she was already undergoing trial for animal cruelty. In other cases I've seen, the person undergoing trail is usually banned from obtaining any more animals, at least while the trial is going on. Then again, maybe she did have a ban and simply ignored it.

Those in nearby states, if you hear of Janice Hickerson (aka Janice Long) there is a warrant out for her arrest.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Crazy in the head I think.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Wow! Poor horses. I hope that NONE of them have to go back to that hell. I also hope that she has to spend a fair bit of time in jail to remind her to not purchase any more animals. Obviously the charges alone do not deter her from continuing her cruel pattern of starvation.

There used to be a woman near here that had 25 or so horses and the feet would always be months past trims, some were lame and needing to see a vet etc... Whenever someone would get on her about it, she would go on and on about not being able to afford that type of care and that she "saved them from far worse" yet, she was always finding the money to buy more. I don't get people. Isn't it better to give good care to a few horses that crap care to a bunch of them? Just... Wow!


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Inga said:


> I don't get people. Isn't it better to give good care to a few horses that crap care to a bunch of them? Just... Wow!


 
That's what I have always thought and the reason why I will only support rescues that believe they remain responsible for the animal for the rest of their lives, rather than just seeking to place them quickly so they can "save" more. 

The thing that I always find both sad and confusing about cases like this is that the people often start out truly wanting to help and instead of actually providing better lives for the horses, they are contributing to the problem. "They were in worse condition before" is never an excuse for providing bad care for an animal.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd be surprised if she's buying them. Rather, people figure out she can't turn a horse away if they threaten to send it to slaughter. Horsey gets dumped on her and the owner gets off the hook for a horse it doesn't want. When I first moved to a large acreage, people tired to foist their unwanted dogs on me threatening they'd shoot it if I didn't take it. Some people can't resist such a threat, I can.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Saddlebag said:


> I'd be surprised if she's buying them. Rather, people figure out she can't turn a horse away if they threaten to send it to slaughter. Horsey gets dumped on her and the owner gets off the hook for a horse it doesn't want. When I first moved to a large acreage, people tired to foist their unwanted dogs on me threatening they'd shoot it if I didn't take it. Some people can't resist such a threat, I can.


I doubt that. Even if that is what happened, there are much easier ways to deal with it then watching them starve slowly.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> I'd be surprised if she's buying them. Rather, people figure out she can't turn a horse away if they threaten to send it to slaughter. Horsey gets dumped on her and the owner gets off the hook for a horse it doesn't want. When I first moved to a large acreage, people tired to foist their unwanted dogs on me threatening they'd shoot it if I didn't take it. Some people can't resist such a threat, I can.


I could see her getting a few that way, but you don't collect 63 horses between July and Oct by people just giving them to you. She had to have bought or picked up for free most of them.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

TessaMay said:


> Just disgusting and sad. The thing I want to know most is why she was allowed to purchase more horses when she was already undergoing trial for animal cruelty. In other cases I've seen, the person undergoing trail is usually banned from obtaining any more animals, at least while the trial is going on. Then again, maybe she did have a ban and simply ignored it.


Possibly, they didn't or couldn't ban her until she was convicted. Or she just ignored it. 

We rescued 3 mares in the spring from about 150 that were seized from a guy. He had over 250 and over 100 had died. Most before they were seized. They starved and had no water source. Many had horrible hooves. He had hay but sold it when prices went up. He got some hay from a neighbor and was selling it, even before he had paid for it. I don't know if this guy was rich but he was well off financially. He was still buying horses only 6 months before the horses were seized. He knew the horses were dying because the dead bodies were being piled up. 

Some people are just not right in their head!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

It is beyond me how anyone could do this to such sweet, loving animals. If I encounter this woman the warrant might be for MY arrest if I let my anger and disgust get the best if me.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

People are so selfish to put themselves before 86 (or even one!) starving horse. Disgusting.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Any updates on this case? I wish things would move along on these types of cases. More often then not, it becomes a lengthy court battle. The horses stay in rescue, get fat and happy and sometimes, the worst thing happens... they get sent back to hell. As a rescue person, that is the most heart wrenching thing. To watch as a horse you have now bonded with, loved and nursed back to a healthy being is sent back to suffer yet again. I hope and pray that in this case, they never go back. I pray she never again has another horse in her care.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Just sad.... Even if she had good intentions, she should see and admit to herself that she just can't do it


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Exactly.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

As far as I know, they still have not found her. She is already convicted of 21 counts of animal cruelty/neglect from the 23 horses that were seized from her in July of this year. I believe they were just wrapping up the case when she disappeared and found the other 63 horses as well as several starving dogs when they went looking for her.

From what I read she also has previous animal cruelty and theft on her record from both Washington and Idaho. Considering that each count of felony is $10,000 or 5 years in jail, I don't think there is any chance she will get the animals back, but I sure hope they put effort into finding her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I wouldn't doubt she got that many horses given to her in a month. I am seeing many groups of 5 or more come across my FB feed, from people having to move, or just don't have the hay for them this year.

And one person had 15 or so a couple of weeks ago.

Last year about this time? I knew of 10 free horses of various ages I could have had. And that was without actively looking too.


----------

